# That Dreaded Diet Plateau



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2014)

I have lost just under 30 pounds since June.  I would like to lose at least another 20.... but I'm stuck.  I have been stuck for nearly 3 weeks.  Any hints on how to break the plateau and get back to weight loss?  This is getting discouraging.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 7, 2014)

Eat half as much but take twice as long to eat it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2014)

I might as well go in the yard and graze on grass..  I don't eat very much now.  AND I am exercising the same amount.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2014)

:yougogirl:Congrats on your weight loss QS!  You can try switching up your exercise routine, do exercises that target some different muscles.  You can use the intermittent type method, like if you walk, run or walk very briskly for 5 minutes, then regular, then fast again.  They say a glass of natural lemon juice in the morning with tepid water helps to speed up the metabolism for the day too.  Good luck, seems like you already know what works.  Sometimes I watch the Biggest Loser, and even those people who work harder than anything, and watch their diets religiously, will plateau for awhile.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you SB..  I am toying with the idea of joining a gym.. but my time is so limited.. I also have these dogs that want to be walked.. so I use walking and taking the dogs with me as a means to kill two birds.  It's really hard to lose weight.  I used to be able to take it off so easily.. now each ounce is a hard won battle.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2014)

I agree, it's definitely harder to lose as we age.  Don't blame you for choosing the outdoors with the dogs over the gym.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 7, 2014)

Vary the amount of your calories.  Staying on the same low cal diet for a long time makes your body think that's all it needs.  Try a higher calorie day once a week.  Worked for me.  Congrats on your loss!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Vary the amount of your calories. Staying on the same low cal diet for a long time makes your body think that's all it needs. Try a higher calorie day once a week. Worked for me. Congrats on your loss!



That makes sense...


----------

